
Device that lets you communicate faster than light - handpickednames
https://www.google.com/patents/US20030133714
======
gus_massa
Original title: "Communications method and apparatus using quantum
entanglement"

Not only this device is not useful for faster than light communication as the
other comment noted. With quantum entanglement you can't communicate at all.

You can make a pair of "magical synchronized dice", but you can't make a
"walkie talkie".

More info: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-
communication_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-communication_theorem)

------
godelmachine
Would you kindly bring forth to attention which part actually says that
communication is faster than light?

